# Nikon vs Canon



## mitch (29. Apr. 2011)

nix für schwache nerven  

kameratest der "extraklasse"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1tTBncIsm8


----------



## danyvet (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*

hmm.... ich weiß nicht....spätestens beim flambieren bin ich skeptisch geworden, ob das "klick klick klick" wirklich von der jeweiligen kamera war  
wenn das wirklich alles echt war, bin ich schwer beeindruckt :shock


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*



:crazy, manche Leute haben einfach zuviel Geld und Zeit


----------



## laolamia (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*

ist das ein garantiefall


----------



## koifreund (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*

Lasst uns doch mal ernsthaft drüber diskutieren. Ich finde immer, dass Canonbilder irgendwie zu "geleckt" aussehen. Nikon ist da authentischer. Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*

hallo

habe die canon 7 d .....bin damit voll zufrieden und finde das die bilder

überhaupt nicht geleckt aussehen.

gruss lothar


----------



## ferryboxen (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*

hier mal ein beispiel...

keine farbverfälschung etc...


----------



## Conny (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nikon vs Canon*



koifreund schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch mal ernsthaft drüber diskutieren. Ich finde immer, dass Canonbilder irgendwie zu "geleckt" aussehen. Nikon ist da authentischer. Was ist eure Meinung?



Mit gerade Mal 6 Beiträgen machst Du Dir in diesem Forum mit dieser Aussage keine Freunde 
Außerdem sind wir hier kein Foto-Forum


----------

